# tadpole leg problem



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a Leuc tadpole that has 3 legs popped and 1 leg that has not popped for at least 3-4 weeks? anyone have this problem? suggestions?

thanks dan


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

This may be a type of SLS. 

Ed


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I've had 3-4 days difference, but never that long...

Is the tad from a pair that are "new" breeders?


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

nope not new breeders, and i can see his other foot in the skin, its fully functional, just stuck in the skin still.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I had one that had about 8 days difference, but that was the most. It morphed fine.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

In some cases of SLS, one or both front legs do not form and if they do, they may not emerge from the skin (not saying absolutely this is the case here just clarifying). If there is a developmental abnormality like SLS occuring, it is (in my observations) the left leg that is most often affected if one leg is going to be abnormal. 

Ed


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I have had one or two cases like this over the years. I just used tweezers and gently grabbed the toes and pulled the leg through the opening, frogs did well, no visual problems, my 2 cents, Bill


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

il give it a try, thanks for the help


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well today i did some surgery on the tadpole and his little leg popped out and hes kicking it around and using it normally. Just have to wait and see when he morphs out!


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

DF20, 
Do you have an update for us?


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hes still alive and kicking, have no idea how long it will take for him to morph out. Time will tell.


----------

